# Best Lift Served Mountain Biking In the Northeast



## Nick (May 23, 2014)

I posted this in another thread, but I have only been to Mount Snow. It was great, but I'm curious what other places offer excellent lift served mt biking in the summer. 

Obviously ,the one that comes to mind is Burke / Kingdom Trails. But I'm interested in other nominations for where the best places are.


----------



## marcski (May 23, 2014)

Platty.


----------



## WoodCore (May 23, 2014)

Highland, hands down!!


----------



## MR. evil (May 23, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Highland, hands down!!



Ditto!


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2014)

Is highlands MTB or BMX or both?


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## MR. evil (May 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> Is highlands MTB or BMX or both?
> 
> 
> i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone



primarily mtb but they do have a pretty badass jump park and slope style park


----------



## C-Rex (May 27, 2014)

Agreed.  Highland is not only the best in the east, but it's easily in the top five in the country.  Go, ride it, and be merry.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 29, 2014)

Mountain Creek in NJ and Platy in the Catskills both offer it . Platty is known for races.


----------

